# Angeln in Ungarn



## popp (3. Dezember 2000)

Eine Reise nach Ungarn lohnt sich.
Der Keleti-föcsatorna ( der östliche Hauptkanal) in Hajduszoboszlo ist für Angler ein wahres Paradies. 
Hecht,Zander,Rotfeder,Amur,Karpfen,Schleie,
Barsche,Brachsen und Welse schwimmen im den 
mineralhaltigen grün-grau getrübten Wasser.
Welse bis 2m sind hier schon gefangen worden.
Der Kanal ist 40m breit und 6m tief. Man legt einen Kescher mit etwas Köder ins Wasser
und schon sind kleinere Fische in dem Netz.
Diese werden dann auch zum Fischen verwendet.
Der Kanal ist voll mit Fischen da die Wasserqualität sehr hoch ist. Selbst Forellen und Flußkrebse sind hier. Auch Wasserschildkröten kann man hier noch finden.
Dieser Kanal bietet vielen Fischen einen Lebensraum durch seinen Schilfgürtel an beiden Ufern.
Von meinem Angelsteg aus kann ich die Angel in das ruhig dahinfließende Wasser legen.
Oder wenn man auf Hecht geht seinen Blinker, ohne groß in dem Schilf zu hängen,auswerfen.
Mit einem vor Ort gemieteten Boot ist ein Angeln inmitten des Kanals an ruhigen und abgelegen Flächen möglich.
Danach wird der gefangene Fisch ausgenommen und vor Ort in einem Ferienhaus direkt neben
dem Kanal zubereitet.Die Preise in dieser Ecke in Ungarn sind noch angenehm. Die Familie kann unterdessen Baden im Kanal oder nach Hajduszoboszlo ins
Thermal und Erlebnisbad oder nach Debrecen zum Bummeln.Ausflüge in die Puszta sind nur ein Katzensprung.Es sind in der näheren Umgebung noch andere Plätze zum Angeln vorhanden. Angelscheine auch für nicht geprüfte Angler werden hier vor Ort günstig angeboten. Schwarzfischen ist wie überall verboten.Angelkarte für 2000 F pro Woche.

------------------


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

Hört sich ja nicht uninteressant an.
Wo genau ist das denn??
Und was sind 2000 F so pi mal Daumen in Teuro??


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

*2000 Ungarischer Forint = 7.94277 Euro *


----------



## Raptor20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

ungarn find ich einfach toll.....da is meistens schönes wetter.....und es ist dort total gemütlich.....wir haben uns dort ein ferienhaus zugelegt....einfach super dort...
und angelruten bekommt man auf dem markt günstig....in den läden eher zu den preisen wie hier...sonst kriegt man da einfach alles....der beste köder auf mais ist meiner erfahrung nach dosenmais...
vllt lässt sich ja nächstes jahr ein boardie treffen in ungarn arrangieren???


----------



## Joachim Krüger (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin selbst auch 2 mal pro Jahr in Ungarn, nahe am Plattensee; besitze dort auch ein eigenes Ferienhaus. Daher wäre ich an einem Boardi Treffen auch sehr interessiert. Müsste allerdings im Mai-Juni sein oder dann wieder im September-Oktober.

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## sebastian (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

war schonmal auf ner Sommerrodelbahn in Ungarn und in der Stadt war ich auch mal. Is echt alles extrem billig dort ! Angelzeug kriegt man dort auch sehr billig, also wenn man mal irgendwas zu Hause vergisst is kein Problem das kriegt man dort alles !


----------



## DonCamile (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

War dieses Jahr auch dort aber soooo billig isses nun auch wieder nicht.
Kleine Ferienwohnung 2 Zimmer Bad sehr klein 30€ zu zweit pro Tag.
20-30€ das Abendessen zu zweit.
2000 km hin und zurück das Benzin und die Autobahngebühr für Österreich und Ungarn.

Also ganz ehrlich da fahre ich lieber in den Bayerischen Wald oder in die Fränkische Schweiz. 

Vor 10 Jahren war es mal billig in Ungarn aber heute nicht mehr !


----------



## sebastian (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

Da wo ich war wars billig und von Wien Umgebung is es nicht wirklich weit nach Ungarn ..
müsste ich 2000km fahren wärs mir auch zu weit !


----------



## DonCamile (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Ungarn*

Nach Ungarn bin ich 17 Stunden im Auto gefahren ,zurück 11 Stunden .Da haste keinen Bock mehr und bist nur noch Fertig.
Dort wo ich war haste eigentlich keine Infrastruktur musst überall mit dem Auto hinfahren ,Für die Frauen is das nix die wollen ja mal ins Thermalbad zum Kosmetiker ,Masseur ,einkaufen usw..Also wenn du da nix als Angeln willst isses ok aber man hat ja auch Familie ...


----------

